

Paul Graham Indirectly Endorses Bitcoin - coderrr
https://privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2012/06/paul-graham-endorses-bitcoin/

======
jamesaguilar
Flagged. I don't really think it's appropriate to say that Paul Graham
"endorses" bitcoin just because his company has funded a startup that's going
to try to work in that space. That's putting words in the man's mouth. Maybe
he only thinks it has a 10% chance of working, but it'll be big if it does.
Maybe his team is convinced that this will work, but he is not. Saying someone
endorses something is making a pretty big claim about their thoughts on an
issue. That claim does not have sufficient evidence behind it in this case.

~~~
rasengan
Interestingly, Paul Graham's name is in the screenshot on the frontpage of the
YC endorsed website (coinbase.com)

~~~
jamesaguilar
Probably a fake account made under his name on their test system. But perhaps
not. It certainly doesn't count in my mind as evidence that PG endorses
_Bitcoin_.

------
coderrr
This is being reposted. The last post got killed from the front page due to a
paragraph which was giving prizes through coinbase.com to first 5 insightful
comments. That's now been removed as it was seen as scammy/cheating and of
course that was not the purpose of it.

